# a/d/s p850



## esteen2 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have an old a/d/s p850 that is in good working condition, but I would like to send it off and have it cleaned and inspected. I would also like to have any suspect components replaced. Is there anyone in the U.S. that would do this?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

There are a number if places that will service this amp. However, if you go to the ADS enthusiasts group on Facebook and ask the same question, they will point you to ADS specialists, including ex-a/d/s engineers, etc.


----------



## esteen2 (Jul 1, 2014)

I will try that, thanks.


----------

